
Frugally-deep – A header-only library for using Keras models in C++ - Dobiasd
https://github.com/Dobiasd/frugally-deep
======
Dobiasd
Initially I started to built this library solely as a learning experience. But
then I needed to deploy Keras models in a specific C++ application and thus
added the Keras import. Along the way I learned a lot about the the Keras
model format, the details of implementing the different layer types and the
computational graph. I would be happy to hear your feedback and to answer
questions. :-)

